# Braided fishing line



## bayrat (Jun 5, 2008)

This is something that I have been doing for at least 35 years, I never buy fishing line, my wife, and now some of my nieces worked at a shoe factory. When a spool of sole thread gets low and they change it they keep it and bring it to us, I have estimated it at about 180 lbs. I use it on all of my fishing reels and poles, kinda like spider wire but stronger and less abrasive. So There, My wife got me a 10,000, yard spool in 1977 and I still have not bought any line for my reels.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, you fit the true definition of you might just be a ******* if you use shoe thread to fish with!!! Shoot I believe you even got one over on ol Jeff Foxworthy.


----------

